# Edible Tree Leaves?



## Katmais_mommy (Apr 27, 2010)

I live right in front of a small wood. There are so many trees and accessible leaves. I couldn't find much on rabbit-safe leaves on Google. Does anyone know of anything safe my buns can have?


----------



## akane (Apr 27, 2010)

Leaves are generally the least safe part of the tree. I can't think of any off the top of my head that are guranteed safe even though I can name several that the wood is safe to use. Instead I would go look at forages on the ground. Most wild flowers found in woods are edible. Take some pics and post them to a gardening forum for ID. Then you can search them up on the internet. I found majority of the stuff growing on our property is actually edible.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Apr 27, 2010)

The only ones I know for sure are apple, strawberry, blackberry, raspberry. I think rose leaves are also safe. Hazel-Mom would know!

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## golfdiva (Apr 27, 2010)

Mulberry leaves are good, and mulberries are a good treat!

Oak leaves are supposed to be bad, but Hershey occasionally eats the dried ones that fall into his run.


If you are on facebook, I have a list of edible weeds w/ pictures and decriptions.


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Apr 28, 2010)

From http://earthhome.tripod.com/saferab.html

*Safe tree and shrub leaves:*
Should always be fresh young leaves:

[*][*]Acacia [*] Apple [*]Beech [*]Birch [*]Blackberry [*]Cherry [*]Hazel [*]Horse Chestnut [*]Lime [*]Mountain Ash [*]Mulberry [*]Pear [*]Poplar (not black) [*]Raspberry [*]Strawberry *Safe twigs:*

[*]Apple [*]Birch [*]Blackberry [*]Fir [*]Hazel [*]Hawthorn [*]Maple [*]Pear [*]Raspberry [*]Spruce [*]Willow
They don't list them here, but willow leaves are safe too. And though it says "should always be fresh young leaves", dried leaves are just as good.

In fact, most of the twigs should be dried first, except I believe apple and pear wood, which are said to be safe right from the tree.


----------

